# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  خلطة العسل مع القرفه

## شذى البنفسج

*اخواتي حبيت انقل هذه المعلومات ان شاءالله تستفيدو منها*
*خلطة العسل مع القرفة "الدارسين" السحرية*



*Bet the drug companies won't like this one getting around.*
*أراهن أنَّ شركات الأدويَّة لا تحبِّذ إشاعة هذا الخبر.*

*Facts on honey and cinnamon:*

*It is found that a mixture of honey and cinnamon cures most Diseases. Honey is produced in most of the countries of the world. Scientists of today also accept honey as a 'Ram Ban' (very effective) medicine for all kinds of diseases. Honey can be used without any side Effects for any kind of diseases.*

*Today's science says that even though honey is sweet, if taken in the right dosage as a medicine, it does not harm diabetic patients. Weekly World News, a Magazine in Canada , on its issue dated 17 January, 1995 has given the following list of diseases that can be cured by honey and cinnamon as researched by western scientists:*



*حقائق عن العسل والقرفة*

*تبيَّن أن مخلوط العسل ومسحوق القرفة يُشفي من معظم الأمراض. والعسل يُنتَج في معظم بلدان العالم. والعلماء المعاصرون يتقبَّلون حقيقة أنَّ العسل دواء ذو فعَّاليَّة عالية ضدَّ الأمراض. ولا توجد آثار جانبيَّة في استعماله دواءً في جميع الأمراض.*

*يقول العلم الحديث مع أنَّ العسل حلوٌ، لكن إذا ما استُعمل دواءً بمقادير صحيحة لا يؤذي مرضى السكَّري. أوردت مجلَّة (وورلد ويكلي نيوز) الكنديَّة في عددها الصادر في 17 يناير (كانون ثانٍ) 1995 قائمة الأمراض التالية التي يمكن معالجتها بالعسل والقرفة كما أكَّدتها أبحاث علماء غربيِّبن.*





*HEART DISEASES:*

*Make a paste of honey and cinnamon powder, apply on bread, instead of jelly and jam, and eat it regularly for breakfast. It reduces the cholesterol in the arteries and saves the patient from heart attack. Also, those who have already had an attack, if they do this Process daily they are kept miles away from the next attack. Regular use of the above process relieves loss of breath and strengthens the heart beat. In America and Canada , various nursing homes have treated patients successfully and have found that as you age, the arteries and veins lose their*

*Flexibility and get clogged; honey and cinnamon revitalize the arteries and veins.*

*أمراض القلب:*

*إصنع عجينة من العسل ومسحوق القرفة، وادهنها على قطعة خبزٍ بدلاً من المربَّى أو معقود الفواكه وتناولها باتنظام على الفطور. إنَّها تقلِّل الدهونات (كولوسترول) في الأوعية الدمويَّة، وتقي المرضى من النوبات القلبيَّة. وإذا ما داوم الذين أصيبوا بنوبة قلبية سابقًا على هذا النظام، فإنَّهم يبعدون إصابتهم بها مجدًّدًا مسافات طويلة. اتبَّاع هذا النظام يوميًّا باستمرار يحول دون احتباس التنفُّس ويقوَّي نبض القلب. تمَّ في عدد من بيوت التمريض (مشافٍ) في كندا والولايات المتَّحدة استعمال هذا (النظام الغذائي) بنجاح على نزلائها، وتبيَّن أنَّ التقدُّم في العمر يُفقد الأوعية الدمويَّة والشرايين مرونتها ممَّا يعمل على انسداها، ويعيد العسل والقرفة لها حيويِّتها.*





*ARTHRITIS:*

*Arthritis patients may take daily, morning, and night, One cup of hot water with two spoons of honey and one small teaspoon of cinnamon powder. If taken regularly even chronic arthritis can be cured. In a recent research conducted at the Copenhagen University, it was found that when the doctors treated their patients with a mixture of one tablespoon honey and half teaspoon Cinnamon powder before breakfast, They found that within a week, out of the 200 people So treated, practically 73 patients were totally relieved of pain, and within a month, mostly all the patients who could not walk or move around because of arthritis started walking without pain.*

*العصبي:*

*يمكن لمصابي مرض العصبي تناول كوبٍ من الماء الساخن مخلوطٍ بملعقتين من العسل وملعقة صغيرة من مسحوق القرفة صباحًا ومساءًا. إنَّ تناوله بانتظام حتَّى من المصابين المُزمنين بمرض العصبي يشفيهم من مرضهم. في بحث حديث أُجري في جامعة كوبنهاغن، تبيَّن للأطبَّاء الذين عالجوا مرضاهم بجعلهم يتناولون ملعقة من العسل ونصف ملعقة من مسحوق القرقفة قبل الإفطار أن 73 مريضًا من أصل مائتين قد تمَّ شفاؤهم كليًّا في خلال أسبوع. وفي خلال شهر، تمكَّن معظم المرضى الذين لم يكونوا قادرين على السير أو الحركة من جرَّاء العصبي السير بلا ألم.*





*BLADDER INFECTIONS:*

*Take two tablespoons of cinnamon powder and one teaspoon of honey in a glass of lukewarm water and drink it. It destroys the germs in the bladder.*

*التهاب المثانة:*

*اشرب كوبًا من مخلوطً مقدار ملعقتين من مسحوق القرفة وملعقة من عسلٍ مذابة في ماء فاتر. هذا (الشراب) يقتل الجراثيم في المثانة.*





*TOOTHACHE:*

*Make a paste of one teaspoon of cinnamon powder and five teaspoons of honey and apply on the aching tooth. This may be applied three times a day until the tooth stops aching.*

*وجع الأسنان:*

*إصنع عجينة من مقدار ملعقة من مسحوق القرفة، ومقدار خمس ملعقات صغيرة من العسل، وضعها على السنِّ المؤلِم. كرِّر هذه العمليَّة ثلاث مرَّات يوميًّا إلى أن تتخلَّص من الألم.*





*CHOLESTEROL:*

*Two tablespoons of honey and three teaspoons of cinnamon powder mixed in 16 ounces of tea water, given to a cholesterol patient were found to reduce the level of cholesterol in the blood by 10 percent within two hours. As mentioned for arthritic patients, if taken three times a day, any chronic cholesterol is cured. According to information received in the said Journal, pure honey taken with food daily relieves complaints of cholesterol. By the way, if you're taking cholesterol medicine, STOP! They all contain STATIN which weaken your muscles...including YOUR HEART and none has been shown to stop heart attacks or strokes!!!!*

*الدهونات (كولوسترول)*

*تبيَّن أنَّ تناول مقدار ملعقتين من العسل وثلاث ملاعق من مسحوق القرفة ممزوجة بستَّ عشرة (أونسة) من سائل الشاي إذا تناولها المصاب بالكولوسترول ينخفض عنده مستوى المادَّة الدهنيّة في الدم بمعدَّل عشرة من المائة في خلال ساعتين. وكما أشير على المصابين بمرض العصبي، إذا ما تمَّ تناول الكميَّة نفسها ثلاث مرَّات يوميًّا، يتمَّ الشفاء حتَّى من الكولسترول المُزمن. ومن المعلومات التي ذُكرت في مجلَّة (وورلد ويكلي نيوز) فإنَّ تناول العسل الصافي يوميًّا يخلِّص من آلام الكولسترول. توقَّف عن متايعة تناول دواء الكولسترول فهو يحتوي مادَّة 'ستاتين' التي تضعف العضلات بما فيها القلب. وتبيَّن أنَّها لا تحول دون الإصابة بنوبات القلب أو الفالج.*





*COLDS:*

*Those suffering from common or severe colds should take one tablespoon lukewarm honey with 1/4 spoon cinnamon powder daily for three days. This process will cure most chronic cough, cold, and clear the sinuses.*

*النزلات البرديَّة (الرشح):*

*الأشخاص الذين يعانون من النزلات البرديَّة المعتادة أو الشديدة عليهم تناول مزيج مقدار ملعقة من عسل فاتر وربع ملعقة من مسحوق القرفة يوميًّا لثلاثة أيَّام. هذه العمليَّة ستخلِّصهم من السعلة المزمنة والرشح، وتنظِّف الجيوب الأنفيَّة.*





*UPSET STOMACH:*

*Honey taken with cinnamon powder cures stomach ache and also clears stomach ulcers from the root.*

*تلبٌّك المعدة:*

*تناول مسحوق القرفة والعسل يُخلِّص من آلام المعدة، ويزيل قرحات المعدة من جذورها.*





*GAS:*

*According to the studies done in India and Japan , it is revealed that if honey is taken with cinnamon powder the stomach is relieved of gas.*

*الغازات:*

*بناء على دراسات أُجريت في كلٍّ من الهند واليابان، تبيِّن أنَّ تناول العسل ممزوجًا بمسحوق القرفة يخلِّص المعدة من الغازات.*





*IMMUNE SYSTEM:*

*Daily use of honey and cinnamon powder strengthens the immune system and protects the body from bacterial and viral attacks. Scientists have found that honey has various vitamins and iron in large amounts. Constant Use of honey strengthens the white blood corpuscles to fight bacterial and viral diseases.*

*جهاز المناعة:*

*تناول العسل ومسحوق القرفة يوميًّا يقوِّي جهاز المناعة، ويحمي الجسم من النوبات البكتيريَّة والفيروسيَّة. لقد وجد العلماء أنَّ العسل يحتوي كميَّات كبيرة من الفيتامينات والحديد. تناول العسل بصورة دائمة يقوَّي الكريات البيضاء التي تقاوم الأمراض البكتيريَّة والفيروسيَّة.*





*INDIGESTION:*

*Cinnamon powder sprinkled on two tablespoons of honey taken before food relieves acidity and digests the heaviest of meals.*

*سوء الهضم:*

*رش مسحوق القرفة على ملعقتين عسل قبل الفطور يقضي على الحموضة ويساعد على هضم أثقل الوجبات.*





*INFLUENZA:*

*A scientist in Spain has proved that honey contains a natural ingredient which kills the influenza germs and Saves the patient from flu.*

*إنفلونزا:*

*اكتشف باحث في أسبانيا أنَّ العسل يحتوي مكوِّنات طبيعيَّة تقتل جراثيم الإنفلونزا، وتقي المريض من النزلات الصدريَّة.*





*LONGEVITY:* 
*Tea made with honey and cinnamon powder, when taken regularly, arrests the ravages of old age. Take four spoons of honey, one spoon of cinnamon powder and three cups of water and boil to make like tea. Drink 1/4 cup, three to four times a day. It keeps the skin fresh and soft and arrests old age. Life spans also increases and even a 100 year old, starts performing the chores of*

*a 20-year-old.*

*طول العمر:*

*تناول مشروب الشاي المصنوع من العسل ومسحوق القرفة بانتظام، فإنَّه يسيطر على عوامل التلف في العمر. إصنع مشروب شايٍ من أربع ملاعق من العسل وواحدة من مسحوق القرفة، وثلاثة أكواب من الماء. إشرب رُبع كوبٍ ثلاث مرَّات أو أربع مرَّات يوميًّا. إنَّها تحافظ على الجلد أملسًا وناعمًا، وتعيق تقدُّم الشيخوخة، وتمدُّ في حياة الإنسان، وحتَّى أنَّ مَن بلغ من العمر مائة سنة تعمل وظائفه الجسديَّة وكأنَّه ابن عشرين سنة.*





*PIMPLES:*

*Three tablespoons of honey and one teaspoon of cinnamon powder paste. Apply this paste on the pimples before sleeping and wash it next morning with warm water. If done daily for two weeks, it removes pimples from the root.*

*البثرات الجلديَّة:*

*إصنع عجينة من ثلاث ملاعق من العسل وملعقة من مسحوق القرفة. ضع العجينة على البثرة الجلديَّة قبل النوم، وأغسلها في صباح اليوم التالي بماء دافئ. استعمال هذه الطريقة يوميًّا على مدى أسبوعين، يزيل البثرات الجلديَّة من جذورها.*





*SKIN INFECTION:*

*Applying honey and cinnamon powder in equal parts on the affected parts, cures eczema, ringworm and all types of skin infections.*

*الالتهابات الجلديَّة:*

*وضع عجينة من العسل ومسحوق القرفة على الأجزاء المصابة، تشفي من الأكزيما والقوباء الحَلقَيَّة (مرض جلدي مُعدٍ)، وكلِّ أنواع الالتهابات الجلديَّة.*





*WEIGHT LOSS:*

*Daily in the morning one half hour before breakfast on an empty stomach and at night before sleeping, drink honey and cinnamon powder boiled in one cup of water. If taken regularly, it reduces the weight of even the most obese person. Also, drinking this mixture regularly does not allow the fat to accumulate in the body even though the person may eat a high calorie* 
*diet.*

*تخسيس الوزن:*

*تناول كوبٍ من الماء المغلي بالعسل ومسحوق القرفة نصف ساعة قبل وجبة الفطور صباحًا، وقبل النوم مساءً يوميًّا، إذا ما أخذ بانتظام يخسِّس الوزن حتَّى في أكثر الإجسام سُمنة. الاستمرار في شرب هذا المشروب بانتظام يحول دون تجمُّع الدهون في الجسم حتَّى ولو تمَّ تناول أطعمة دسمة جدًّا .*





*CANCER:*

*Recent research in Japan and Australia has revealed that advanced cancer of the stomach and bones have been cured successfully. Patients suffering from these kinds of cancer should daily take one tablespoon of honey with one teaspoon of cinnamon powder for one month three times a day.*

*السرطان:*

*أظهرت أبحاث حديثة في اليابان وأسترليا بأنَّ الشفاء التام من سرطان المعدة والعظام المتقدِّم قد تمَّ بنجاح. المرضى الذين يعانون من هذه الأنواع من السرطان، يجب أن يتناولوا ملقعة شاي صغيرة من العسل ومثلها من مسحوق القرفة ثلاث مرَّات يوميًّا لمدَّة شهر.*





*FATIGUE:*

*Recent studies have shown that the sugar content of honey is more helpful rather than being detrimental to the strength of the body. Senior citizens, who take honey and cinnamon powder in equal parts, are more ***** and flexible. Dr. Milton, who has done research, says that a half tablespoon of honey taken in a glass of water and sprinkled with cinnamon powder, taken daily after brushing and in the afternoon at about 3:00 p.m. when the vitality of the body starts to decrease, increases the vitality of the body within a week.*

*الإعياء:*

*أظهرت دراسات حديثة بأنَّ محتويات العسل من السكَّر هي أكثر منفعة لحيويَّة الجسم من ضررها. المسنُّون الذي يتناولون العسل ومسحوق القرفة بمقادير متساوية هم أشدُّ انتباهًا ومرونة. ويقول الدكتور ميلتون الذي أجرى البحث بأنَّ تناول نصف ملعقة من العسل تُضاف إلى كأس من الماء مرشوش عليه مسحوق القرفة في الصباح، وعند الساعة الثالثة من بعد الظهر عندما تبدأ حيويَّة الجسم بالتدنِّي يوميًّا، تزيد حيويَّة الجسم في خلال أسبوع.*





*BAD BREATH:*



*People of South America , first thing in the morning, gargle with one teaspoon of honey and cinnamon powder mixed in hot water, so their breath stays fresh throughout the day.*

*رائحة الفم الكريهة:*

*شعوب أمريكا الجنوبيَّة يتغرغرون بخليط من الماء الساخن وملعة صغيرة من العسل ومسحوق القرفة أوَّل شئ في الصباح لكي تبقى رائحة أفواههم طيِّبة طوال اليوم.*





*HEARING LOSS:*

*Daily morning and night honey and cinnamon powder, taken in equal parts restore hearing*

*فقدان السمع:*

*الاستعمال اليومي للعسل ومسحوق القرفة بمقادير متساوية صباحًا ومساء يوميًّا يساعد على إرجاع السمع.*

----------


## شذى البنفسج

وصفة رووووووووووووووعة عجبتني حبيت انقلها الكم للفائدة ..

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمووووووووو حكت عنها جدتي والله مفيدة
يسلمووووووو

----------


## شذى البنفسج

هلا فيكي بنت الشديفات ..
ما في بعد الخلطات الطبيعية ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
يسلمووووووو شذى البنفسج موضوع قيّم جدا جدا جدا ..


[/align]*

----------


## باريسيا

*[align=center] 
موضوع جد جد جد جد جد 
رائع 
انا راح اتبعه بنسبه للمعده والتخسيس ونشوف 

يسلمو الايادي 
ويعطيك العافيه 
وبانتظار جديدك 
[/align]*

----------

